# Has anyone ever used either of these file holder/edge sharpeners?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Swix one is a much better edge tool by far. You can only do so much though. Generally speaking I keep the 90 degree edge. Most bite. If you are a park guy, I believe bringing the angle in a bit helps with rails and that sort of thing...


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> The Swix one is a much better edge tool by far. You can only do so much though. Generally speaking I keep the 90 degree edge. Most bite. If you are a park guy, I believe bringing the angle in a bit helps with rails and that sort of thing...


hey man thanks for the quick reply (in august no less lol).

i was under the impression that a steeper base edge angle is what helps to prevent catching an edge in the park (e.g. on rails) and that the side edge has nothing to do with it. is that incorrect?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought this one from somewhere with a metal file and 5 diamond stones. It does base bevel and sides in .5deg increments. First time ever doing it and structure/waxing myself. Worked out great. Part # 3100 : FK Tools Ski & Snowboarding Tuning Tools, Waxes and Accessories

Like Kill said, if you're not doing rails, don't worry about base bevel.


----------

